
One year ago we launched an app and were featured in Business Insider - shigye
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-toyko-startup-thinks-its-fixed-the-major-flaw-in-dating-apps-like-tinder-and-apple-just-named-it-a-best-new-app-after-its-us-launch-2016-3
======
smt88
I actually saw Dine recently and was genuinely enraged by it. It looked very
much like bribing people to meet up. Or, to put it another way, it looked like
men competing on how expensive of a restaurant they chose instead of just
personality.

On a more personal note, I never have (and never will) go on a first date for
dinner. You usually know if you like someone in the first few minutes, and
it's not worth sitting through a whole (and, if you're male, probably
expensive) meal.

(And yes, I know my comments are assuming the man pays. I don't agree with
that tradition, but it's very widespread and impossible to avoid when dating.)

~~~
shigye
It seems like your idea on what Dine's concept is warped. If you live in a big
city what do first dates mostly consist of? Getting a drink, getting lunch,
getting dinner, getting ice cream, getting coffee. It was only natural to make
an app that allows people to seamlessly do what they were going to do any way
on other apps or in real life. Men don't have to pay on Dine. Paying for a
first date is not mandatory and most millennials are pretty on board for that.
You stated how you wouldn't go to dinner on a fist date, but on Dine you have
the option to meet up at bars or cafes. Literally could be anymore, for
example a cocktail bar or just your local pub. Some people complain about
paying for dates but a coffee is like what, $4-5 at most?

